# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Gading Koi - Specialist Koi F1

## Glenardo

Dear all

Dengan penuh kerendahan hati, memulai belajar koi dari sini, mengeksplorasi hal hal baru bersama Koi's. tumbuh bersama dengan Koi's makaGading Koi dengan ini resmi di luncurkan. Dengan penuh kemurahan hati, terima kasih atas sekali lagi atas kesempatan untuk menimba ilmu di Koi's. Serta dukungan tak terkira dari senior, rekan, dealer, supplier serta pastinya loyal customer yang menyemangati di luncurkan Gading Koi.

Visi dan Misi kami, menyediakan KOi F1 ( anakan Import ) dengan  indukan yang reliable di harga yang valuable. 


Specialist Koi F1 (Local Koi From Japanese Parents), 
Koi Equipment, and Pond Construction
Valuable Koi With Reliable Bloodline
Contact person: Mr. Glenardo (+62816900003 and <021> 33800103)
Address: Janur Elok 7 QI 3 No 7, Kelapa Gading (with appointment)
Email: [email protected]
(Antara Mal Artha Gading dan Sport Mal, Belakang SMU SMUK V)


Sekiranya sekian dulu yang bisa disampaikan, salam Koi's.

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## legacy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waone76

Om, PM harga KLB 4, 6, 7 dan 8 dong!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## twahyono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Pesen donkk......
biar kaya Shusui Lee ama Shusui Kim

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sandejaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Update Status:

SHusui yang sudah laku 1,2,3,4,5,7, 9 , 13 sudah sold out

ANakan Tancho yang sudah laku 16,22,23,27, 13,11

Feel Free to contact Gading Koi..

Thanks

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all

Yang Super Sale nih


Tancho F1 Gen Koi size 16 cm


Sanke F1 Gavrilla bloodline Big Rose

Thanks

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robert Arc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setsuna

ngiler ama klb9
mantappzzzz

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sinar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

